# Making a Background for Established Tank



## msclark1964 (Jul 23, 2011)

I want to make a Styrofoam background for my Cichlid tank. I have everything figured out EXCEPT the fact that the fish are already in the tank. Has anyone made a background and put it in with the fish in the tank? Or does anyone know if I can take them out for a few hours (put them in a smaller tank), install the background, and then put them back in? Any ideas or suggestions would be GREAT! My tank is 29 gallons.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I would imagine you'd want to take them out (put them in any large container with the tank water and a bubble stone) during installation.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Is the background premade or are you doing it yourself?


----------



## msclark1964 (Jul 23, 2011)

snyderguy said:


> Is the background premade or are you doing it yourself?


I'm making it myself.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

You'll have to start with a new tank most likely. The tank has to be completely dry and clean and has to sit for about a week with lots of rinsings to make sure it's safe for fish


----------



## Ladayen (Jun 20, 2011)

snyderguy said:


> You'll have to start with a new tank most likely. The tank has to be completely dry and clean and has to sit for about a week with lots of rinsings to make sure it's safe for fish


Agree with this. A DIY will probably just fall apart unless you let it set.


----------



## msclark1964 (Jul 23, 2011)

Ladayen said:


> Agree with this. A DIY will probably just fall apart unless you let it set.


I'm not using cement so the background won't raise the ph levels. Also, I have read that you can soak it for 48 hours in an ice chest then empty the tank and put it in, wait several hours and put the fish back. ??


----------



## Ladayen (Jun 20, 2011)

Hmm that may work. I'd give it a few rinsings as well.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

What products are you using then if you're not going to cement it down? The cement helps in keeping the styrofoam down. You still have to let the silicone set though for I'd say a good 24 hours to ensure that it won't give when you put water back in.


----------



## msclark1964 (Jul 23, 2011)

snyderguy said:


> What products are you using then if you're not going to cement it down? The cement helps in keeping the styrofoam down. You still have to let the silicone set though for I'd say a good 24 hours to ensure that it won't give when you put water back in.


I'm using paint and pool sand to give it texture.


----------



## Ladayen (Jun 20, 2011)

Erm.. do you mean normal paint bought at a hardware store?


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Be careful with what you use. I'd hate to hear your fish got poisoned cause of something cheap you bought.


----------



## msclark1964 (Jul 23, 2011)

Ladayen said:


> Erm.. do you mean normal paint bought at a hardware store?


No. I've searched the internet and read that acrylics are best for aquariums. I read where some people used non-toxic latex but I'm not comfortable with using latex.

Thanks for all the answers so far. They are greatly appreciated and please keep them coming.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Yeah, no problem. Let us know if you need anything else.


----------



## MagicMagdelene (Aug 29, 2011)

*Styrofoam?*

So I've been in the process of attempting to build a background for my tank, and I am so confused?! Doesn't Styrofoam dissolve in water??


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I think it's a certain type that dissolves.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Betta man said:


> I think it's a certain type that dissolves.


Are you thinking of those packing peanuts made from starch? Styrofoam is plastic, it will dissolve in an organic solvent, but not in water.


----------

